# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy - Cổ Thạch giá rẻ 2013

## maithanh

*TOUR DU LỊCH 30/4: NINH CHỮ – VĨNH HY – CỔ THẠCH*

Giá vé:* 2.368.000 VNĐ*
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm
Phương tiện: ô tô
Resort: Hoàn Cầu
Khởi hành: 28/4 
Chương trình Tour Du Lịch 30/4: Ninh Chữ – Vĩnh Hy – Cổ Thạch 3 ngày 2 đêm bằng ô tô Tour du lich Ninh Chu 2013 Chum tour Ninh Chu Vinh Hy Tour du lich Ninh Chu Vinh Hy gia re nhat Du lich Ninh Chu tron goi tour du lich 30 – 4*NGÀY 1: TP.HCM – MŨI NÉ – PHAN RANG – NINH CHỮ*

- Buổi sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn Du Lịch Bến Nghé đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành _tour du lịch 30/4: Ninh Chữ -Vĩnh Hy – Cổ Thạch_. Quý khách dừng chân dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng ở Đồng Nai. Tiếp tục hành trình đến TP. Phan Thiết, xe đưa quý khách đi dọc bờ biển Mũi Né cho quý khách ngắm cảnh các địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng của Bình Thuận: Lầu Ông Hòang, Tháp Chàm, Rặng Dừa Hàm Tiến, Đồi Cát, Suối Hồng, Bàu Sen, Bàu Trắng…
– Buổi trưa: Đến Ninh Thuận, quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng cạnh biển Cà Ná, bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, nổi tiếng của miền Trung. Vào đến biển Ninh Chữ, đoàn làm thủ tục nhận phòng tại resort. Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tắm biển, ngắm cảnh hay tham gia các trò chơi vận động vui trên biển.
– Buổi tối: Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do khám phá dạo biển về đêm.

*NGÀY 2: NINH CHỮ – VĨNH HY*

- Buổi sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, xe đưa đoàn đi qua ruộng muối Ninh Hải, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên núi Chúa đến tham quan Vịnh Vĩnh Hy. Quý khách xuống tàu ra thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh vịnh, rất thơ mộng hùng vĩ với Mũi Cá Heo, Mũi Yến, Mũi Cọc, Mũi Ốc Rạng, Hang Yến, Đầm Đăng, bãi tắm Bà Điên. Qua tàu đáy kính, quý khách ngắm san hô cá biển nhiều màu sắc, khám phá cuộc sống cư dân miền biển ; thử làm ngư phủ câu cá thu, cá ngừ tại Bãi Tây Sa và Hòn Bò Bò, thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon được đưa trực tiếp từ biển lên.
– Buổi trưa: Dùng cơm trưa, đoàn về resort nghỉ ngơi.
Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Làng Dệt Thổ Cẩm Mỹ Nghiệp, Làng Gốm Chăm Bàu Trúc, Tháp Chàm Poklonggarai, chinh phục Đồi Cát Nam Cương.
– Buổi tối: Đoàn dùng cơm tối, Tự do dạo biển, nghỉ đêm.
*NGÀY 3: NINH CHỮ – CỔ THẠCH – TP. HCM*

- Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe khởi hành đưa đoàn về TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Đoàn dừng chân tham quan Khu du lịch Cổ Thạch: Cổ Thạch Tự, Đền Thờ Thần Nam Hải, Đồi Cát, Bãi Sỏi…
– Buổi trưa: Trên đường về đoàn ghé Phan Rang, Phan Thiết dùng cơm trưa, tham quan mua đặc sản địa phương: tỏi, nho, thanh long, mực 1 nắng…
– Buổi chiều: Xe đưa đoàn về đến điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình *tour du lịch 30/4: Ninh Chữ -Vĩnh Hy – Cổ Thạch*, chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại.
*Giá tour bao gồm:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh, đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour. Tàu đáy kính tham quan vịnh Vĩnh Hy.
– Khách sạn: tiện nghi với máy lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, vệ sinh riêng, nước nóng. Phòng 2 khách.a ngày về, thực đơn 6 món chính.
– Hướng dẫn viên: thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.
– Tham quan: Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.
– Bảo hiểm: bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói.
– Dịch vụ khác: Nón, khăn lạnh, nước uống trên đường.
*Giá tour không bao gồm:*

- Thuế giá trị gia tăng.
– Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình.
*Mức giá vé cho trẻ em:*

- Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
– Trẻ em từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi mua 1/2 vé.
– Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé.
*Đăng ký, thanh toán:*

- Quý khách có thể đặt tour du lịch qua điện thoại hoặc tại website Du Lịch  Bến Nghé dulichbennghe.vn, nhân viên công ty sẽ giao vé tận nhà cho quý khách miễn phí.
– Quý khách có thể trả đủ tiền khi nhận vé, hay chỉ thanh toán 40%, số tiền còn lại thanh toán sau khi kết thúc chuyến tham quan.


*==> Mọi chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Bến Nghé
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tel: (84-8) 35.144.132 – Fax: (84-8) 35.144.089 
Hotline: 0919 100 864 – 0907 939 534 - 098 7735 071 
Website: http://dulichbennghe.vn*

----------

